# ~거든요



## coffee99

안녕 하세요!

I often hear "~거든요" used in conversation, but I am unsure how or when to use it myself... Does it have a specific meaning? Are there situations where I must use this ending?

Any help or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Freeflight

It doesn't have any specific meanings and there's no situations where you must use it.
It is just like "~합니다" or "~해요" or something.
If you say "한국말 하거든요" (meaning 'I speak Korean'), it might sound somewhat rude(in some occassion), so you have to be careful when you use "~거든요"


----------



## coffee99

Thanks so much for your help!

Does it sound natural in the following sentences?
시드니는 나의고향 이거든요. 거기에 있으면 너무 편안해요.

요즘 시험 보거든요. 파티에 못 가요.

난 한국에 간적이 없거든요. 한국인 친구 덕분에 한국어 배우기가 시작했어요

Also, out of curiousity, if I say "해거든요" (not "하거든요") is it wrong?


----------



## Freeflight

coffee99 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Does it sound natural in the following sentences?
> 시드니는 나의고향 이거든요. 거기에 있으면 너무 편안해요.
> 
> 요즘 시험 보거든요. 파티에 못 가요.
> 
> 난 한국에 간적이 없거든요. 한국인 친구 덕분에 한국어 배우기가 시작했어요
> 
> Also, out of curiousity, if I say "해거든요" (not "하거든요") is it wrong?



The first sentence makes sense, and sounds natural. You can say '저의 고향' instead of '나의 고향' if you're talking to someone older or if you want to say it in formal way, so as the last sentence.

You can say 요즘 시험 기간이라 파티에 못 가요.(meaning it's exam time so I can't go to any parties...) (direct translation) instead of saying two seperate sentences.

It's 하거든요, not 해거든요.. yes it is wrong.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks again for your help Freeflight... I will try to use this phrase when speaking


----------



## luana Cheong

~거든요  는 한국어 회화에서 주로 사용합니다.

했습니다.
했거든요
했어요

위에 3가지가 다 같은 의미입니다. (존댓말임)
원하시는 대로 쓰시면 되나

"했거든요"는 비즈니스 석상에서는 사용하지 않는게 좋습니다.
Non- formal 해 보이거든요..


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

More and more flicks (and some girl-y men) adapt the form "~거든요" which can sound quite impolite depending on the tone. 

Like this: "저 지금 그리로 가고 있는 중입니다." would mean "polite" "calm" I'm coming.
But if you add "거든요" as in "저 지금 그리로 가고 있는 중이거든요" it implies that either I feel very bothered even saying this, or, it's something that the other person knows already and shouldn't have bothered asked in the first place.

I suggest you don't use it.


----------



## iridescentmoon

Just to add on 코미디 갤러리: it's true, usually if you just make a statement ending with 거든요, especially in an exasperated tone of voice (and with a raised intonation at the end, similar to when you are asking a question), it implies annoyance.  But if you say something ending with 거든요 in response to a question (i.e., 왜 그렇게 피곤해 보여? - 시험기간이거든요) that's not rude at all. Very informal though, and arguably effeminate.


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

iridescentmoon said:


> Just to add on 코미디 갤러리: it's true, usually if you just make a statement ending with 거든요, especially in an exasperated tone of voice (and with a raised intonation at the end, similar to when you are asking a question), it implies annoyance. But if you say something ending with 거든요 in response to a question (i.e., 왜 그렇게 피곤해 보여? - 시험기간이거든요) that's not rude at all. Very informal though, and arguably effeminate.


 
I agree.

I recommend the questioner listen to the "tone" herself in any case...

Those endings, they're something that takes getting some used to...


----------



## coffee99

Yes- I agree 코미디 갤러리...아마 저는 한국에 다시 가야돼요...

Most of the time when I hear people use this ending, they are explaining a situation - as in the example given by iridescentmoon. And because it seems to be used very frequently, I'm curious about it (though also  a little apprehensive about using it).

Out of curiousity- (how) does ~거든요 differ from ~찮아? (I think my spelling might be wrong!). For example, is '시험 기간 이찮아요' very different from '시험 기간 이거든요'??

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## iridescentmoon

시험 기간이잖아요 (not 찮아요) is essentially the same usage as 거든요: you can use that in response to, for example, 왜 이렇게 바뻐? However, I'd be careful with using 잖아요 - it's normally used to connote extreme annoyance or even anger, as in "벌써 했잖아요!" (I already did it!) Even in the above example, it's carries more of the connotation of emphasizing that it's 시험 기간. 

and fyi: you would see "찮아요" in, say, "괜찮아요" (it's okay) - but the grammatical structure is different from ~잖아요 - 괜찮아요 is derived from the adjective 괜찮다. 

I'm so happy to see how enthusiastic you are about learning Korean, coffee99!! It's an incredibly complex language, but I think that just adds to the beauty of it


----------



## Mack&Mack

coffee99 said:


> Yes- I agree 코미디 갤러리...아마 저는 한국에 다시 가야돼요...
> 
> Most of the time when I hear people use this ending, they are explaining a situation - as in the example given by iridescentmoon. And because it seems to be used very frequently, I'm curious about it (though also a little apprehensive about using it).
> 
> Out of curiousity- (how) does ~거든요 differ from ~찮아? (I think my spelling might be wrong!). For example, is '시험 기간 이찮아요' very different from '시험 기간 이거든요'??
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!


 
I would say 시험기간이잖아요 only when I assume that the person I am speaking to also knows that it's exam time, whereas ~이거든요 is likely to be heard when the speaker gives a reason that the listener is not aware of.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jr.andre.k

you don't need to use '~거든요' .
because it often involves the sense of superficial, very feminin,

Whether people recognize or not, (in fact even though they don't verify every moment that they are listening, their body and brain perceive)


Grammatically,
 ~거든- it's the expression to the younger person and has no problem.
but, since a moment, some people started to put '요' at the end and use like formal way.
it is not suitable and gramatically not perfect form.

but tragically, it is also used like 'because' by custom.
ex) 왜냐하면~,  ~하거든요.

it's quite complicated..
but i advise you not to use '~거든요.'
especially if you have to declare, insist, claim.

it will extinguish the force(mood) that you want to insert in the speech.


----------



## nhk9

You can mainly use it when you want to say something about an action for which a reason is given.

because (clause A), clause B (+거든)   note that it's optional
clause A, therefore (clause B) (+거든)

note also that it is attached to the action (B), not the reason itself (A).


----------

